# What classes are you taking next term?



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

What classes are you all taking next term and for how many credit hours?

I'll start:
Spanish 104
Chinese 102
Theater 100
Philosophy 150
Total:20 credit hours


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Culture & Media in Canada
20th Century American Lit
Senior Seminar: Margaret Laurence
Gender, Race & Class in Pop Culture

THEN I'M DONE!


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

the english language
narrative in cinema
poetry seminar

I think I'll drop my fiction workshop though since I did very poorly in the one this semester. Plus I have a courseload threshold and have decided that threshold is three courses at once, and no more.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

French: Theory and Practice of Translation
Renaissance to Medieval Art
Basic Russian II
Cultures of America
Basic Spanish I

17 hours


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

20th Century English Poetry
American Literature I
Religion and Culture
Modern Philosophy

and...


Basic Oral Communication D: !!!

=15 hours.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Math
Biology
Psychology of Adjustment

and maybe
Human Growth and Development

15 credit hours


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

precalculus
gen chem 2
gen chem 2 lab
9 credits
this summer im taking calc 1, orgo chem 1, and orgo chem 2.
14 summer credits.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> Expert Evidence
> Explaining Punishment
> Explaining Crime
> 
> And something else I forget...


wow, what are you going for?

i meet with my adviser tomorrow lol


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Human Anatomy 
Human Growth and Development
World Civilizations 2
A humanities course
Either Informatics and the Health Care Environment or Human Nutrition


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Greek Tragedy (Philoctetes)
The Aeneid
Religion in Greece and Rome
History of the Roman Empire
French Comprehension and Composition II


----------



## Maximilien (Oct 29, 2009)

Corporate Finance
Differential Equations
Introduction to Astronomy
Analysis

Last semester of college. Finally.


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

Accounting 201
Econ 201 and 202
Computer Science 110
Government 320


Those are the classes I've registered for. I have to make sure the business department chair will let me declare a business major though ughhh. 

**Word of advice: when they say its not necessary to pick a major your freshman year, they're lying.**


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Managerial Accounting
Play Analysis
Scenography 
Origins of Comedy: Shakespeare
Arts Marketing


----------



## Nocturnal85 (Nov 21, 2009)

Principles of Financial Management
Principles of Managerial Accounting
Organizational Behavior
Statistics and Quantum Methods
Principles of Macroeconomics
African-American Culture


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Introduction to Philosophy II
History of Western Thought
Introduction to Literary Studies
Introduction to Renaissance Literature


----------



## Forestwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

-Natural and Human Geography 
-Cartographic Principles 
-Digital Map production
-GIS Database fundamentals
-GIS Principles 
-Image Data Interpretation


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Theory in Practice: Issues in Media Studies
Australia, Asia and the World
Introduction to Written Texts
Making History.

Not sure about the whole credit hours thing - don't think we use that term here. But it's 48 credit points.


----------



## joeysoc03 (Nov 24, 2009)

ANT 340--Culture and Environment (3)
MTH 201--Calculus I (5)
PHI 220--Aesthetics (3)
SOC 304--Analysis of Sociological Data (3)
SOC 401--Contemporary Sociological Theory (3)
STA 216--Intermediate Applied Statistics (3)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Software Engineering
Artificial Intelligence
Database Systems
Computer Science Group Project :afr


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Cuisines of Europe and the Mediterranean (Culinary Institute of America- we spend 8 hours in the kitchen, just as if we were working in a restaurant.)


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

This sucks! I registered to see my advisor and all the days are booked. I tried to register for classes and it was too late and all the classes are closed, so I don't know if Im even going to school next term when I should be registered.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

> This sucks! I registered to see my advisor and all the days are booked. I tried to register for classes and it was too late and all the classes are closed, so I don't know if Im even going to school next term when I should be registered.


you should be able to talk to someone directly in the advising and/or registration office and they should be able to get you registered for classes. Most might be full, but if they're important for graduation sometimes they may overload a class...

european politics
human rights
problems w/ international organizations
intermediate french II
internship


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

As of now: 
Statistics for the social sciences


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Principles of Microeconomics
Principles of Managerial Accounting
Computer Fundamentals & Applications
Renaissance & Baroque Humanities

and that will be my last semester at community college, woohoo!:boogie


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thermal Physics
Calculus 3
Human Genetics and Society
Inorganic Chemistry 
Statistics for the Sciences


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

Data Structures & Objects in C++
Comp Systems and Programming
Programming in Java
Calculus 3
---
Will be my last semester at community college.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Public Speaking -- 3 (SO not looking forward to this.)
Pharmacology -- 2
Anatomy & Physiology of Domestic Animals II -- 4
Clinical Experience II -- 4
Organic Chemistry II -- 4
Total credit hours: 17


----------



## M86 (Dec 5, 2009)

12 credits total
-Applied Economics
-Public Sector Budgeting
-IT & E-Government
-Planning, Performance, and Accountability 

and

-Communication Skills :hide for the 2nd time


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

So many culture classes. Are you guys arts majors or still in highschool?

For the official start of my cis degree I have
visual basic.net
database and sql
college algebra - due to a complicated series of events I had to retake math from the lowest level the college offers back up which is one reason this is the official start


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gene Cloning Lab
Developmental Bio
Conservation Bio
Advanced French Composition

Woohoo!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

MeMe89 said:


> This sucks! I registered to see my advisor and all the days are booked. I tried to register for classes and it was too late and all the classes are closed, so I don't know if Im even going to school next term when I should be registered.


you have two options.

1- email the professor and ask if they can allow 1 extra person in the class explainm your circumsdtances.

2= wait until the people from this semester fail their pre reqs and have to drop next semester registration. or people tend to drop classes before the term starts due to scheduling conflicts, new class interests, or lack of desire to continue school. i used to check back everyday for thios one class i wanted to be in that wass full and the second i saw 1 spot opened i jumped. luckily io have zero life. btw this was only a few days after the class was full but yeah im happy i did i like this teaxhe,


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

US History
Math- Differential Equations
Physics II base Calculus II
Physics II Lab
Eng- Engineering Statics Dynamics


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

PE
English 102
Math 091
OSI (class about researching your major, it's required)
Psy 101
Fitness and Nutrition

14 credit hours in all


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

GeorgiaKen said:


> US History
> Math- Differential Equations
> Physics II base Calculus II
> Physics II Lab
> Eng- Engineering Statics Dynamics


i wish i was a genius,


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

ENG - role and responsibility of engineers in society
ENG - structural masonry design
Communication and culture - science and technology in society


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i wish i was a genius,


ha, i am just an average student. There are alot of genius in my class that i didn't even notice until i see thier test scores.
We'll see how classes go....


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

For the winter semester am taking Basic Math and Dev Comp in Writing.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Statistics
genetics
chemistry
rangeland management
professional and technical communication
one more class, not sure yet.

total 18 credits


----------



## nexus6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Intro to Programming
Intro to Game Design
Digital Image Design I
Media Theory and Design


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

General Chemistry
American Political Institutions
Engineering Physics
Analytic Geometry and Calculus I


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

FNAR 201 - Art History: Renaissance to Modern
FNAR 215 - Photography II
FREN 102 - French II
CMUN 217 - Ethics & Communication
CMUN 271 - Reporting & Writing
CMUN 321 - Critical Ethnography


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

In class: 
Abnormal Psych 
Personality Psych 

Online: 
Health Psychology 
Drugs and Behaviour: Psychopharmacology


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Cultural Geography
Arguments in Persuasion
Statistics for Criminology and Criminal Justice
GRE Math Fundamentals

Two out of these three depending on how circumstances change:
Plaugues, Pathogens and Public Policy
Contemporary Issues in Criminology
TA for Criminal Law in Action

15 credits


----------



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

General Chemistry II w/ lab
General Biology III w/ lab
Elementary Statistics 
Core II (European History)

14 Credit Hours


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Ecology and Biodiversity
Molecular Biology and Biotechnology
Genetics of Development
Laboratory and Workplace Management

24 credit points. My fifth semester.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

fictionz said:


> Ecology and Biodiversity
> Molecular Biology and Biotechnology
> Genetics of Development
> Laboratory and Workplace Management
> ...


24 credit hours? Did you have to petition your school to take that many credit hours? And people think I'm crazy for taking 20...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Intro to Poetry
Intro to Fiction
Biology for the Citizen 
Biology Lab
Math - Quantitative Analysis
Civil Liberties in the U.S.
Principles of Psychology 

18 credit hours (max)


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

The i dropped out of college last year because of sa class...its awesome


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I might make a few adjustments at the last minute: 

Intro to Media Studies
Intro to Art Principles
Afr & Carib Experiences
English writing for Social Sciences
Cultural Anthropology (fieldwork methods)


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

CHM 116 - General Chemistry II
SOC 310 - Ethnic Diversity
EAS 230 - some kind of earth and atmospheric sciences lab
CSR 342 - Personal Finance
HIST 302 - Revolutions of the Atlantic World
HIST 395 - Global History of Oceans
EPICS - a computer programming-oriented community project class

But I'm dropping one of my history classes, so it'll be 16 credit hours instead of 19. My last semester in college, thankfully.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

For my final semester:

Biochemistry
Microbial physiology
Frontiers of medical research 
Nutrition in health and disease
Biodiversity
Preceptorship - teaching aid for microorganisms lab
Biostats (this one is self-paced, big mistake lol)
Origins of human diversity


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

i'm taking quickbooks for Accounting for the winter session.

for the spring i'm taking intermediate acc, cost acc, astronomy and an accounting internship


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Three weeks of _Banqueting and Catering_. (Working in the kitchen and as a member of the wait staff.)
Three weeks of _Wines_. (Yes. It sounds awful to me. Six hours a day, sitting in a classroom learning about different wine grapes and stuff. I hate alcohol. Should be a *blast*.)
And then 15 weeks in our various restaurants on campus, both in the kitchens and as wait staff.
And then, finally, graduation.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

For my third semester, which begins on January 19th, I was registered to take Aquatic Life & United States History I. I just had to withdraw from both of them, though, because there's a lot of stuff going on right now & I know I won't be able to handle classes on top of everything else.


----------

